# Is your school air conditioned?



## Aikikitty (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm wondering mainly from what some of the people wrote in the 'underwear' threads talking about how hot they get.  Summer is upon us although for me it feels like it's already been here for several months.

My dojo is air conditioned but sometimes it doesn't cool as well as it should.  We always get sweaty from the workout even in winter but it's 50 times worse in the summer.  When it's really hot and then it's humid on top of it is what kills you.  Sometimes, when we're all dripping wet with sweat, my sensei will turn it off because he's cold standing there but he'll always turn it back on if any of us students ask (and looking like we're going to have a heatstroke helps).  Sometimes the air has been on for a long time before we get there, it actually gets so cold we're all freezing and it takes awhile to warm up but that's unusual.

Robyn :asian:


----------



## rmcrobertson (Jun 16, 2003)

All's I can tell you is that the big joke where I train--which the instructors got from the head of the school--is to look at the class, say," Ah, I know why you're moving so slow," and turn the fans off. With the AC already off. 

The school's head likes to close the front doors, too. Of course, this joke only truly hits its peak in July and August.


----------



## Jill666 (Jun 16, 2003)

In my dojo we have central air and fans- which have remained unused for these past few years. 

HOWEVER- last week a sensei began travelling up from RI with one of his students. A lovely man, Sensei Jake is 62 years old, a survivor of two heart attacks. Lo, and behold, the AC and the fans were both going last week! He told me he plans to come every week this summer, so I guess we'll be cool...

 

I might have to start wearing turtlenecks to class.


----------



## fist of fury (Jun 16, 2003)

Nope no A/C in our school


----------



## tonbo (Jun 16, 2003)

Supposedly, we have air conditioning.  I have yet to see it at our school.  I know we have a heater, but I don't think there is really such a thing as a/c.

We have a large fan in the main dojo, and our second dojo is cooled mainly by opening the back door and allowing the cross-breezes to come through.

Kinda like having a car that has 4/60 air conditioning......only stationary.   

Peace--


----------



## chufeng (Jun 16, 2003)

Since we train outside, all year 'round, we get natural air-conditioning...summers are usually not too hot; winters are wet but mild (usually in the 40s)...

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Jun 16, 2003)

My TKD Instructor turns the A/C all the way up. It will be so cold, that you can almost see your own breath. He's always jokes saying that he was a polar bear in a past life.

Now, my Muay Thai instructor keeps the A/C off with doors closed. He likes it to be an oven in the gym. He contstantly checks to see if everyone is sweating.

Talk about climate control


----------



## grimfang (Jun 16, 2003)

AC????   We would be happy if the bloody heater would turn off!!  Its june... 80+ degrees F. outside, and the heater is constantly running! 
Ventalation might help... not much of that either.  
After each class, its a mad dash to the local beverage vendor :drinkbeer


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jun 16, 2003)

Yeah, we have A/C at my dojang but it doesn't work very well. I, well, we still sweat like friggin pigs when the training gets intense. On really hot days it smells like *Kuchi* up in there, but, it's all good because we're getting a really good work out. I guess the smell indicates that the MA practitioners are getting their money's worth...  

:ultracool


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 16, 2003)

Just cause it is 93 degrees with a heat index of 107 now [combines humidity with temperature ... wait 'til August in Austin], it seems like a lot of trouble to flick the switch.  Then you have to watch a dial and people complain about too hot or too cold ... this way we ALL KNOW it is too hot.  

You should see my guys' -n- gal's conditioning when we go out of state somewhere, where the temp is in the 80's as a high.  They just keep on sparring and sparring and sparring ... good conditioning, but I am careful re: hydration and regulating intensity of the workout.


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 16, 2003)

The schools I train in have no air conditioning.

The local area where I teach does have air conditioning that can turn you into an ice cube.


----------



## soccer50 (Jun 16, 2003)

Air conditioning is money consuming and pointless. Its better if you have fans


----------



## warder (Jun 16, 2003)

at my school, air conditionings means opening my teachers garage door


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by soccer50 _
> *Air conditioning is money consuming and pointless. Its better if you have fans *


Yeah, but it's a health club, and I don't pay


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 16, 2003)

Yep.  We have A/C for the really hot days and heat for the really cold days.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jun 17, 2003)

My school has AC, but it's hardly ever used. My school has three training rooms. The two bigger ones have two doors to the outside. We open them up and a nice breeze cools the place. I perfer that over the AC on, and the "stuffy" smell anyday.


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 17, 2003)

Damn well better be, I ain't working out in this South Texas humidity. I got standards, ya know!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by karatekid1975 _
> *...I perfer that over the AC on, and the "stuffy" smell anyday. *



Hey! Hey!! I like that _stuffy, stanky smell_!!! 
It lets me know that the practitioners are really working out hard...:barf:...  

:ultracool


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 17, 2003)

Yep we have a big ac unit but it only gets turned on when it's so hot the kids pass out first,  Course Seig is such a thrifty guy and that unit sucks the power fast and furious ending up with a huge electric bill,  sooo we rely on fans, the window being open and well sweat is cleansing .. so he keeps telling me ~!!!   He never runs it when we're sparring  if it's really hot outside because going from a cooled building after the strenuous workout into the humid heat.. just isn't too healthy.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jun 17, 2003)

Going around that we do, but I'm not sure....


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 17, 2003)

If we can get the back door open other than that it's like being in the desert at high noon with no cloud cover, inthe middle of summer.
In the winter the wind blows through the place so bad that I'm afraid to scrub the floor after class for fear that there will be a Ice ring there the next night.


----------



## Shinzu (Jun 19, 2003)

hell no!   we are lucky we have fans...LOL


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 22, 2003)

We have a very small door that opens onto the back parking lot. Unfortunately it is in a corner and does not get much of a breeze. So, we sweat a lot in the summer.


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> *If we can get the back door open other than that it's like being in the desert at high noon with no cloud cover, inthe middle of summer.
> In the winter the wind blows through the place so bad that I'm afraid to scrub the floor after class for fear that there will be a Ice ring there the next night. *



Well, there ya go. Start a Youth Hockey League/Camp!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 22, 2003)

Great  idea, 
we do have 3 hockey sticks in the corner for some reason, its my school and i still havent figured out why I keep them in the training area insted of storage.
Now as far as trusting some of these guys on skates  :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 22, 2003)

Hockey the greatest sport on earth.

Any Sport with two blades and a stick and fighting has to be cool !

:rofl: :asian:


----------



## anne (Jun 24, 2003)

Fans do work pretty well - but in the middle of Jujitsu class we're all wishing we had air conditioning.


----------



## Astra (Jul 28, 2003)

During the summer our air is pretty conditioned - we practice outdoors in the woods during summer


----------



## DAC..florida (Jul 28, 2003)

NO!

 

I really dont mind thuogh I like to sweat a little during my workouts, except when I'm doing self defence techniques.
:asian:


----------



## Ender (Jul 28, 2003)

We used to train in the garage..our AC was opening the garage door..


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 28, 2003)

no but if it did people like me would never go home


----------



## Mithios (Jul 29, 2003)

Nope ,    I can't seem to remember what that is !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7starmantis (Jul 29, 2003)

We have AC but its rarely set below 80. In south east Texas its pretty much a legal issue if you don't have an AC.  

I think we broke 110 last year but this year we have only hit 101 so it hasn't been too bad this year.

7sm


----------



## Michael Billings (Jul 30, 2003)

... don't you wish.  No A/C in my school in Lubbock or Austin - swelteringly melting doing knee & elbow guts training on kicking shields, following basics and calesthinics.  It ain't against the law, it is just somewhat harsh.:rofl:


----------



## gman (Jul 31, 2003)

Sifu brought in a large fan a couple weeks ago but we have had 19 days this month over 100 degrees with a few 105's sprinkled in just for fun. Plus around here the temp is always in the high 90's. Fans are nice though and they are always closest to the higher rank students. I'll test in a week and be that much closer to it.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jul 31, 2003)

... where is "Here", sounds like Arizona, Nevada ... or maybe just a mile this side of Hades?  Or maybe MY SCHOOL resembles it ... except the fans are for the beginners ... that way I don't lose them so quick from passing out.


----------



## gman (Jul 31, 2003)

We're out here in Modesto, the central valley of California. And you're right it's quite a bit like Arizona but with more humidity. I'll bet it's not quite as hot where you're at. I spent a summer in Houston a few years ago and that was awful. I also went through Army basic training in Oklahoma and that was bad too.


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 1, 2003)

(Rank hath it's priviledges) ... and fans too!  Thanks for the info, have a great weekend.
-MB


----------



## stickarts (Aug 4, 2003)

we have a/c and it makes a big difference with attendance in the middle of the summer! during really hot days we are really packed since students know that we will crank the a/c!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 4, 2003)

Yeah it's air conditioned. The only way to truly get a cold room while training is to have central air. Well maybe if you have more than one or two windows air conditioners. It's too hard to keep cool with one a/c unit with people moving in and out, doors opening and closing, people getting hot and sweating. etc. etc. etc.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Yeah it's air conditioned. The only way to truly get a cold room while training is to have central air. Well maybe if you have more than one or two windows air conditioners. It's too hard to keep cool with one a/c unit with people moving in and out, doors opening and closing, people getting hot and sweating. etc. etc. etc. *



Well, I'm lucky, since no one will train with me, I have the room all to myself.


----------



## Joe (Aug 4, 2003)

We do have two air conditioners but when there off untill class starts they just start to work and they get shut off.  I think its onbly for the front office.  Who needs a/c anyway some of the people I see in martial arts could loose a few pounds anyway.

Train twice as hard today, because you may not be able to tommorrow.   :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 22, 2003)

Yes--it's in a gym.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 22, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin


----------



## Akashiro Tamaya (Oct 23, 2003)

Air Conditioning ?  What the heck is that ?   Jeez, What's next buy your Karate uniform from Victoria Secret Fall Catalog ?

Sweat is good you know..Its your body's way of saying Dude ! You're really working out....


----------



## arnisador (Oct 26, 2003)

It's something to watch the Thai boxers training in Thailand, outdoors, in that heat!


----------



## Titan Uk (Nov 1, 2003)

Don't need air condition in your school.

Just move to a cooler country.


----------



## Kroy (Nov 1, 2003)

Dont like AC, gives me the chills during cool downs.


----------



## Galvatron (Nov 2, 2003)

I've been in some that have AC some that don't.
My grandmaster is fond of shutting the AC off during the summer, saying [korean accent] "You no have AC on street"[/korean accent]
I lean towards the opinion that most people train "in the elements" because of a macho/ego thing. Most of the rest out of a misguided belief that working out in the cold/heat will make them a better fighter.
Every fight I've ever been in has ended in under 2 minutes...in my opinion that is hardly enough time for the elements to come into play (unless of course you are brawling in a hurricane or blizzard).
In my opinion it is best that the temperature be left at a comfortable level, so that students can concentrate on performing their movements correctly, rather than lamenting over how they're burning up/ freezing their cojones off.


----------



## Eldritch Knight (Nov 9, 2003)

We have huge, open windows in my dojo.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 11, 2003)

My JKD/BJJ instructor just changed to a new building and is still figuring out the AC/heating system!


----------

